
Movie Theater in town created by Disney World closed for almost a decade (2018) - bryanrasmussen
https://www.businessinsider.com/disney-world-mystery-of-movie-theater-in-celebration-florida-being-closed-2018-3
======
kaendfinger
Just to clear any confusion, this is not a town created by the relative
existence of Disney World, this is actually originally part of the original
Disney World property that Disney used to create a new town called
Celebration, which was then sold off.

PS: I live two miles from there.

------
lkrubner
Regarding Celebration, I recommend Alex Marshall’s book “How Cities Work”. He
compares it to Kissimmee, which is also in Florida. He points to the
contradictions in the rhetoric people use when they describe what they want in
a town. People can be hypocrites. They often say they want old town community
like Kissimmee, but they buy large suburban homes in fake New Town
communities:

[https://www.amazon.com/How-Cities-Work-Suburbs-
Sprawl/dp/029...](https://www.amazon.com/How-Cities-Work-Suburbs-
Sprawl/dp/0292752407/ref=mp_s_a_1_fkmr0_1?keywords=how+cities+work+alexa+marshall&qid=1577854501&sr=8-1-fkmr0)

------
nonford150
Saw Titanic there on premier night. It was a glorious theater. Too bad it
closed.

------
dmitriid
Modern news sites in a nutshell: we're going to write a 10 000-word essay on
how beautiful the movie theater is and how people are frustrated.

We're going to show a total of four pictures of the movie theater (one
exterior, one cropped exterior from same angle, two interior shots).

We will, however, lazy load graphical ads every two paragraphs.

